# Những món ăn cho quý ông đạt 'đỉnh cao phong độ'



## uyenlam (15/9/18)

Lựa chọn những món ăn này sẽ giúp quý ông luôn phong độ, thăng hoa khi lâm trận.

*Cá chép hầm sâm, hoàng kỳ giúp cải thiện sinh lý cho quý ông*
Thịt cá chép có chứa protid, lipid, khoáng chất và vitamin, có vị ngọt, tính bình; đi vào tỳ thận. Có tác dụng lợi thủy tiêu thũng, hạ khí thông nhũ. Món ăn chữa yếu sinh lý cho nam giới gồm: 1 con cá chép (250g), 10g sâm tân dương, 30g hoàng kỳ.

Cách làm: hoàng kỳ, sâm tân dương rửa sạch, cá chép làm sạch ruột, cho tất cả nguyên liệu vào nồi hầm cách thủy trong 2 giờ, nêm lại gia vị cho vừa miệng. Ăn nóng cả cái lẫn nước. Mỗi tuần ăn 2-3 lần, mỗi đợt điều trị là 30 ngày sẽ cho hiệu quả rõ rệt.

*Ba ba hầm dây tơ hồng*
Nguyên liệu: 1 con ba ba; 12g tơ hồng; gừng, hành, muối. Chế biến: Ba ba bỏ đầu, đuôi, móng và bộ lòng. Dây tơ hồng rửa sạch, bỏ vào túi vải. Gừng cắt lát, hành lá cắt khúc.

_

_
_Món ăn này rất tốt cho phái mạnh (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Cho ba ba, dây tơ hồng vào nồi cùng với gừng, hành, muối và thêm vào một ít nước.

Đun sôi với lửa lớn sau đó nấu nhỏ lửa, hầm khoảng 45 phút là có thể tắt bếp

Món ăn chia ra làm 4 lần ăn, 3 ngày ăn một lần.

*Đậu phộng*
Đậu phộng (lạc) cung cấp nhiều dưỡng chất cho cơ thể, đồng thời lượng omega-3 dồi dào có tác dụng rất tốt đối với các bệnh về tim mạch, giảm hàm lượng cholesterol xấu. Ăn lạc giúp tăng cường lưu thông máu tới các bộ phận, cơ quan trong cơ thể và cả dương vật, vì thế có thể xem đây là một món ăn tăng cường sinh lý nam hiệu quả.

*Cải bó xôi*
Cải bó xôi (rau chân vịt, rau bina) được nghiên cứu, chứng minh là một loại thức ăn tăng cường sinh lý nam và rất có lợi cho sức khỏe. Trong đó loại rau này có tác dụng làm tăng ham muốn tình dục ở cả nam và nữ do có chứa nhiều magie dồi dào làm cho mạch máu giãn nở, tăng cường lưu thông máu tới bộ phận sinh dục.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

